
Help analyze Donald Rumsfeld’s memos - danso
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2018/may/02/rumsfeld-snowflakes-crowdsource/
======
cryptoz
It seems they are all images - not OCR'd, and the task requested is to
manually read and type summaries. That's useful but it seems like a good place
to start would be to OCR it and provide a searchable copy.

~~~
danso
The call-to-action [0] in the submitted article is meant more for
serendipitous crowdsourcing, so the image/scan is presumably enough for that
usecase. The actual dump (i.e. "tranche") of memos is hosted on DocumentCloud,
which has the underlying OCR data per page, and is searchable:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4357755-11-L-0559-Fi...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4357755-11-L-0559-First-
Release-Bates-1-912.html)

You can directly download the PDF (913 pages) here:

[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4357755/11-L-0559...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4357755/11-L-0559-First-
Release-Bates-1-912.pdf)

[0] [https://www.muckrock.com/assignment/help-explore-donald-
rums...](https://www.muckrock.com/assignment/help-explore-donald-rumsfelds-
snowflakes-30/form/)

~~~
cryptoz
Excellent, much more interesting! Thanks!

~~~
knowtheory
Oh thanks for pointing this out. I'll hit the Muckrock team up and see if we
can get the text button in there.

------
ajkjk
The date submission form is broken in Chrome and won't let me type in anything
that it perceives as valid.

Which is a shame because the one I found was really interesting!

~~~
morisy
Thanks for trying to help, and yes date picker needs work! Should accept typed
dates in this format: 05/31/2018

To pick older dates you can scroll back to the oldest year, pick a random
date, and then open it again and it will let you go back further. Very rough
but it’s a newly launched tool we’re working quickly to improve.

